# Class A Motorhome/Southwind



## NMRoadrunner (Mar 21, 2005)

We are considering purchasing a 2005 Class A Southwind 32VS. We would be interested in any opinions of current/past owners on maintenance and/or performance of this particular motorhome. We've looked Trailmanor pop ups, Class C Tioga motorhomes (new and used),  and a new Class A Georgetown. We were impressed with the Southwind. Thanks for any feedback! ---New Mexico Roadrunners, Patrick and Sylvia

 (3/22) One negative e-mail response so far; any positive ones? No big RV shows in this small town, so depending on current / past owners. Gracias!


----------



## C Nash (Mar 22, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

NMRoadrunner, which chassis does the Southwind have?  What are the CCC ratings? You will find negative reports on all makes out there. I have no personel experences with the Southwind but, most i have talked with have been pleased.


----------



## NMRoadrunner (Mar 22, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

Hi Chelse,
The Southwind we are looking at has a Workhorse Chassis 8.1L  Vortec engine.  By the way, is there any forum or web page that you know of that provides customer feedback on Fleetwood?
Thanks!


----------



## frajac (Mar 23, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

We have a'99 Southwind Storm 30H and have had no problems.We fell in love with the Southwind 32VS with two pop outs. It has a great floor plan and con-veniences such as the "desk" and "map" Compartments and everything else about it. Great rig for the price. We may purchase one.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 23, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

NMRoadrunner, you can put Southwind into goggle search and it will take you to several articles on the Southwind.  I looked at the unit you are talking about but, did not ck the CCC.  Some of the units on the smaller Workhorses have pretty low CCC. Nice looking MH. Be sure and test drive before buying and not just around the block. Try to do interstates and local roads.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

NMRoadrunner check out http://www.emeraldcoastrv.com/rv_detail.asp?ID=22363 for price comparsion.  it's on the Ford chassis which would be several thousand cheaper than the WH. You are going to find that there are a lot of Fleetwood basher out there but, there are probably more Fleetwoods sold than any other so there are going to be more problems. When comparing prices be sure they are equiped about the same.


----------



## janicenlarry (Mar 25, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

When considering Fleetwood, be aware that they have lost big $ for two years running when the rest of the industry was recording record profits.  Additionally, they were hit with a big fine a few years ago in AZ for selling units returned under various lemon laws as new units.  The Southwind that I bought when I was younger and dumber really turned out to be the "motor home from hell".  Good luck


----------



## NMRoadrunner (Mar 25, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

Thanks everyone for your comments. We are now looking into diesels. Road tested the Southwind on interstate and it was quite loud (!) going up a steep grade.  The diesels seem to have more power.... We are doing our homework and getting a brochure on everything we look at/test drive. We're on the internet a lot looking at specs etc.

P & S in New Mexico


----------



## np551 (Jun 4, 2005)

Class A Motorhome/Southwind

Your best bet is to to rv,org , sspend a few bucks and get some really sound information.

good luck,

NP


----------

